# Bee poop



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

Why do they poop on me when im looking
in the hive. Alot of them do this..


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A few is pretty normal if they've been confined for several days. A lot of them when they HAVEN'T been confined, might get me worried. Just think of it as yellow rain.


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

Is yellow rain like yellow snow.
Your not supposed to eat it right.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Mine poop on the car.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I have mine trained to go to my unfriendly neighbor's black corvette.


----------



## NW IN Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm working on litter box training mine. 

Not nice on the wife's new truck. 
Don't think she realizes yet, but when she does...
my fingers will be all prunes from washing her truck so much.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Jeff

Iam gona tell


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Wonder if we could sell it? Wonder if it's ever been analysed? Perhaps it contains the next new wonder drug? A miracle fertilizer for exotic plants? Who knows? I mean, we sell honey, pollen, propolis, wax, royal jelly, and venom not to mention varroa mites and wax moth worms (if your unlucky enough to have enough of them). There's even a market for brood as an ethnic food and slumgum if you try hard enough. We can sell everything that comes out of a hive, why not bee poop?

Collecting it could be a trick. Probably ought to find out what's in it first.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

What about chocolate covered or some sort of stir-fry bees. You would be eating the poop but the marketing would be a little easier. Insects are eaten all over the world. I am not sure about the stinger though. But wrap this together into some "Karma-sutra"(sp) angle, and you will be rolling in the dough.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>But wrap this together into some "Karma-sutra"(sp) angle, and you will be rolling in the dough.

Right Bjorn. A whole new angle. You know, people underestimate you. Put sting in your stinger... Venom in your vas deferens. Whoo boy. Moving right along..

And rolling in dough... rolled in dough... fried dough... Dough-Bees! Be a dooby, eat your dough-bee!

Gotta run or I'll be late for my therapy.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Is that physical therapy for your leg? Sorry to hear your having problems again.  Don't run too much on that bum leg....


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Jeez this is like a bit from Moonlighting...I can see Bruce Willis saying those lines...


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Mandy we just make excuses for George. He ain't right as they used to say. Well, these days it's "He's got issues". When he talks about being late for therapy, I think he means too late.









Pray for him.

What if the secret ingredient in my latest prize orchid was bee poop fertilyzer? Think it could create a market?

Hawk


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd get a patent on it before i marketed it!!!


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd get a patent on it before i marketed it!!!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hawk, thank you for your kind words but please don't feel you need to make excuses for me... you'll run out of them eventually in any case, and then what will you do? It's probably best to just humor me, that's what most people do. I certainly don't need encouragement, I have enough of that already. For crying out loud, just look at the subject of this thread! Bee Poop for heaven's sakes! How much more encouragement do I need? Then Bjorn chimes in and pushes me over the edge- like I needed any help! I'm innocent! I was framed!

And yes, it is too late for therapy, though I go through the motions to accomodate the court order. For my own part, I seek progress, not perfection, take my life one day at a time, and try not to take myself or anyone else too seriously









>What if the secret ingredient in my latest prize orchid was bee poop fertilyzer?

I tell you Hawk, bee poop could be just the ticket to turn a borderline beekeeping operation with constipated sales into a blooming success story.

George-


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

People will buy anything, incluiding ****, if it's marketed correctlly. Go to any garden supply store and you will see cow manure for sale. It has a more catchy name when it's marketed as 'steer manure' though.

Bee poop probably wont cut it as a name to sell your bee****. Bee manure would likely be a better term. You could castrate a few drones, turning them into bee steers then you could sell it as bee steer manure.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

_castrate a few drones_

Isn't that kinda what happens on mating flights?

And besides, would steer drones last long enough in the hive to produce a crop?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

When I first saw this "Bee Poop" thread I thought it said "Bo Peep". Dyslexic Keybeepers. Gotta love it!

The humor potential in this thread is downright palpable. Now, castrated drone steers. I can resist this. I'm not touching it.


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

> Go to any garden supply store and you will see cow manure for sale. It has a more catchy name when it's marketed as 'steer manure' though.


I sold acorns from a tree in our backyard as "squirrel food" to all the city folk when I was about 7. Four scoops for .25 a piece or three scoops for a buck...I could pull off the blonde-blue-eyed-little-girl-cuteness better then...sucks to be 20.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

You could also save the castrated parts and sell them as minature rocky mountain oysters.


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Make sure they're breaded...I've heard they're better that way.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh hey ummmm,,,,well....nevermind!

Some things are better left unsaid!


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

you guys are gonna have to come up with a more marketable name than "poop"


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

How about nectar by-products?????


----------



## Amanda2fan (Aug 14, 2005)

Recycled nectar? Bee steer guano? Organic jettison?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Some things are better left unsaid!

Restraint. I like that. I'm practicing it. This thread has the real potential to cross the line of what's appropriate for a bee forum, if it hasn't already.

>you guys are gonna have to come up with a more marketable name than "poop"

I don't know Fordguy. Maybe. A catchy brand name and marketing campaign would go a long way towards overcoming the stigma and revulsion associated with trying to sell honey bee excrement. Api-Poo? Bee-Doo?

Of course, we haven't figured out what it's good for yet, if anything. Plant Fertilizer? Nutritional Supplement? Hair Growth Stimulant? Who knows! Once we figure out what it's good for, I'd love to hear ideas from that Marketing Maestro, Michael Bush, but I suspect he's sitting there reading this thread and shaking his head..

George-


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'd love to hear ideas from that Marketing Maestro, Michael Bush, but I suspect he's sitting there reading this thread and shaking his head..

Yep.

I have to admit I like Api-Poo the best.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I have to admit I like Api-Poo the best.

Alrighty Then!


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Last spring I had my hair highlighted by the bees. Guess I'm about due again. We've had a heat wave up here...it's gotten over 20 degrees this week. I suppose I should make an appointment, they'll be out soon.


----------



## Bill Ruble (Jan 2, 2006)

Talking about selling something. I heard about a guy that sold cuckle bur seeds for porckupin eggs in New York City!!!


----------



## Konrad (Oct 7, 2004)

>>You could also save the castrated parts and sell them as minature rocky mountain oysters. 

Here, we call them prarie oysters.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

Another vote for Api-Poo. 

You know when Fergie talks about a court order to see a shrink, you just gotta believe he's not makin it up. It fits with everything else he's said. Just remember George, The voices are lying.

Hawk


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Another vote for Api-Poo. 

We might just be onto something here. What I thought was just another brain infarction could turn out to be the savior of struggling beekeepers everywhere. Mabe's post raises other possiblities. Bo Peep's Medicated Bee Poop Shampoo for those Natural Yellow Highlights!

>you just gotta believe he's not makin it up.

Could I? Would I?

>Just remember George, The voices are lying.

I ignore them now. They won't make me kill again...

I think it's time for a nap.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Bo Peep's Medicated Bee Poop Shampoo <<<

That's Bo Peep's Medicated Api-Poo Shampoop

Er, I mean shampoo.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Er, I mean shampoo.

Actually iddee, "shampoop" is just crazy enough to work, considering the active ingredient. But we're really getting ahead of ourselves here. We need to find out what bee poop is good for. Does it cure dandruff, or cause it? Does it itch like crazy, or relieve itch? Does it sooth poison ivy, or give you a rash that makes you wish you had poison ivy? We just don't know, it's all speculation until we perform some tests.

Somehow I will start collecting it, which may prove to be a challenge in itself. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Shampoop might be useful in gettng rid of unwanted house guests, too. Ever have people who just continue to hang around long after the party's over? Smear a little Shampoop on yourself and I'll bet they'd waste no time leaving.

[ March 02, 2006, 03:25 PM: Message edited by: Dick Allen ]


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

One thing that I know for sure is that "bee poop" is a good thing to make some people wash their vehicles. My brother in law still has not figured out what makes those yellow streaks on his car in the spring! There are no trees above where he parks his car while visiting!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>Somehow I will start collecting it, which may prove to be a challenge in itself. Stay tuned.<<<


George,Please, please, please, have someone film it as you are giving them their enimas.


----------



## Blessed Bee (Jan 13, 2006)

>>Restraint. I like that. I'm practicing it. 
George since when have you ever practiced restraint.







>>This thread has the real potential to cross the line of what's appropriate for a bee forum, if it hasn't already. 
Have you already forgotten "Delete Me" 

Resistance Sadistic Penguin


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Right On, Blessed Bee! Yeah, George what's up with that?! Who was the first one in this thread to conjure up the possibility of selling 'bee poop' anyway?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>George since when have you ever practiced restraint.

Trust me, I'm practicing restraint
















>George what's up with that?!

A momentary lapse in vigilance. I'm only human.

>George,Please, please, please, have someone film it as you are giving them their enimas.

Oy! Oy! I'm surrounded by commedians and no place to run!


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

It's the long winters up here that mess with ya...(except for iddee) - look at the locations of the posters!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hey I know...you can use it to get the neighbor to move his(or her) car in the spring!!!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>It's the long winters up here that mess with ya...(except for iddee) - look at the locations of the posters!<<<<

I lived in snowbound yankeeland for 10 years.. It affected my brain. I haven't been back home long enough to fully recover.

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it......


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow I'm kinda glad I have no idea what this thread is really about.....


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

You didn't have to bring it UP AGAIN Sundance..


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I thought I would find George over hear hanging out talkin about poop...


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I was going to leave it alone Bjorn, but it ah... floated to the top again...


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

George, better cool it. I was chastised for associating charlie sheen with a call girl. I was said to of had an entire "chat" about hot sex by the mere use of two words. Heaven only know what will happen when others read a thread with the "p" word in it. Some of your comments, although clean on the surface, may be "read" by others as having some dirty underlining or hidden meaning. Just passing on the poop, er I mean dirt. Yeah thats it dirt.....
 

Is crap a step up or down? Is that better than dung? What about for those confused adults...do they still understand what #2 is? Can we change this thread to.."Bee #2"

Gotta stop now, I have to go #1.....


----------

